# Easy Sugared Bacon TNT



## deeppitbbq (Jun 6, 2007)

Easy Sugared Bacon

1 lb. bacon slices
1 cup brown sugar

Rub or pat brown sugar into both sides of bacon slices.  If you wish, you may cut each bacon slice into 3 pieces to make bite-sized pieces.  Hint:  I freeze the bacon after I buy it.  After it is frozen, I take it out and cut it into bite-size pieces.  Frozen bacon is alot easier to cut.  Then I let it thaw out in the refrigerator and put the brown sugar on it.  Arrange bacon slices in Teflon-coated jellyroll pan and bake at 325 for 25 to 30 minutes, or until crisp.  Serve as an appetizer or as an accompaniment for brunch.


----------



## candelbc (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds great...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cjs (Jun 6, 2007)

or add it to a BLT - only use fresh, beautiful basil leaves instead of lettuce. This makes a great BLT!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 6, 2007)

I just printed out your recipe ( I loveee bacon ). Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 6, 2007)

I used to do candied bacon, very similar, and use it to garnish Guinness ice cream. Surprisingly good though it sounds odd. 

I am a firm believer that Bacon makes ANYTHING better


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 6, 2007)

I do this but partially bake the bacon, and drain that grease. Then sprinkle with brown sugar and finish. THEN cut each slice into about 4 pieces. use thick sliced bacon.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks quite like the bacon I make from a recipe that I saw in _Southern Living_ magazine, which I subscribe to.  Very tasty.


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 7, 2007)

I will add, that no matter how you make it, line the pan with foil--even if it is a non-stick pan.


----------



## candelbc (Jun 7, 2007)

A little messy, is it?


----------



## cjs (Jun 7, 2007)

Very messy - but oh, so goopy good!!


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 7, 2007)

It really is more than messy--it is sticky and basically can become caramelized to the pan. In my opinion, if you use a non-stick pan and don't clean it absolutely immediately, it will be hard not to hurt the pan surface. But there is nothing better than this stuff.


----------



## velochic (Jun 9, 2007)

deeppitbbq said:
			
		

> Easy Sugared Bacon
> 
> 1 lb. bacon slices
> 1 cup brown sugar
> ...



I remember this recipe from an old issue of Gourmet Magazine.... probably 10 years ago, at least.  This was a big hit until we got old and moved to Germany.

I think in the orginal recipe I read, they suggested that you use your oven broiler pan so that the grease drips away from the bacon.


----------



## cjs (Jun 9, 2007)

a little cayenne added to the mix is good also.


----------

